# Spandex and Sublimation



## ahartmann (Jul 7, 2008)

I am getting ready to sublimate softball uniforms that are 90% polyster and 10% spandex.

Can anyone tell me what settings to use on my heat press?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2009)

try 400 F for 35-40 seconds


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

So spandex can be sublimated ? Hope so cuz I goofed and didn't read the entire shirt description and they are 82% poly and 18% spandex.

Does the spandex press out like poly ? full color and vibrant ?

Thanks
Mark


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Spandex blends are good for sublimation - a lot of sports garmens and swimwear are made of blends of poly/Lycra or poly/Spandex. The higher % of Lycra or Spandez - the more fabric shrinks, but you can still print it. 
Mostly, this type of fabric gets printed before garment assembly, but you can print on ready-made garments too. You may need to pre-shrink the garments. Using tacky spray or tacky dye-sub paper will help to elliminate ghosting. 

I would press this blend at light to medium pressure at 185 C for 60 sec.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

D.Evo. said:


> Spandex blends are good for sublimation - a lot of sports garmens and swimwear are made of blends of poly/Lycra or poly/Spandex. The higher % of Lycra or Spandez - the more fabric shrinks, but you can still print it.
> Mostly, this type of fabric gets printed before garment assembly, but you can print on ready-made garments too. You may need to pre-shrink the garments. Using tacky spray or tacky dye-sub paper will help to elliminate ghosting.
> 
> I would press this blend at light to medium pressure at 185% for 60 sec.


Okay. Thanks. I assume you mean 185 degrees Celsius.

Mark


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

freebird1963 said:


> Okay. Thanks. I assume you mean 185 degrees Celsius.
> 
> Mark


Yes  thanks for pointing it out - I have corrected the mistake


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

For the bleeding is there a test that can be done. ? Like soaking in hot water for period of time. ? Or washing half a dozen times first to see if there is bleeding/migration ? I think thats what I read on some other forum but think that was for cotton shirts. Not sure if that would work on these types.

Oh and if it matters these are Holloway shirts. The commits. Nice shorts. Customer likes them alot, now just hope they print and don't bleed.

THanks
Mark


----------

